
Ask HN: What does “prepare for cyber attacks” mean in context of Middle East? - jmspring
We struck the head of the Iran Revolutionary Guard (and other things).  The papers say brace for cyber warfare.<p>To the layman, what should one worry about?
======
viraptor
Unless you manage large enterprise IT - not much. Do the usual things: ensure
backups are running, update software. For a consumer, it doesn't matter if
their laptop stopped working because of spilled water, or someone hacking
them, and the steps to recovery are the same.

Larger orgs, especially related to infrastructure or national services may be
specifically targetted. They know what their weak points are. Phishing, DoS,
customer information leaks, ... But what they're afraid of and how they deal
with that is going to be specific to their systems. I guess the only common
thing for "brace for cyber warfare" is - talk to your peers about weird new
things you see.

~~~
bediger4000
If to the layman, "brace for cyberattacks" means essentially nothing, why
issue that as a general warning?

My suspicion is that warnings about cyberattacks are going to be the new
"credible threat of terrorism", i.e. a way to fearmonger at the uppermost
levels of government in order to raise support for "kinetic warfare", but I
hope not.

